# Landrover Freelander TD4 engine woes :-(



## flanajb (26 May 2012)

Hi,

I know this is not a car forum, but when I posted about the clutch on my Wife's Freelander had gone I received a few good posts, so I thought I would ask.

The car started smoking badly when you put the pedal down hard, it is also consuming oil at a rapid rate and water as well. The local garage said that the head gasket and the turbo have gone, but I wonder if there is a definitve way of determining if this is correct as we will most likely end up selling it on ebay if that is the case.

Bloody cars, we spent £1200 8 weeks ago on a new clutch.

Any pointers welcomed.


----------



## 9fingers (26 May 2012)

Oil and water consumption certainly point towards head gasket failure but I don't know about the turbo.

Selling in that condition is a sure fire way of loosing most of the value as well as your £1200.

Bob


----------



## flanajb (26 May 2012)

9fingers":200u4p9l said:


> Oil and water consumption certainly point towards head gasket failure but I don't know about the turbo.
> 
> Selling in that condition is a sure fire way of loosing most of the value as well as your £1200.
> 
> Bob



I know, but the saying "throwing good money after bad" keeps springing to mind. A replacement engine off ebay is going to cost £500 for a non recon one, or ~ £1500 for a recon one, and probably £400 for a new turbo.

So by the time it is fitted I doubt we will have much change out of 2k. If only the Wife and Daughter were not into horses, we would not have these problems


----------



## 9fingers (26 May 2012)

A gasket won't cost much and you can get your spanners out and fit it yourself. Make sure the oil ways to the turbo are clear.

It might need a dealer to programme the new turbo in situ and the job's a good-un.

Bob


----------



## Blister (26 May 2012)

As far as I am aware the only thing in a turbo that can cause oil consumption and smoking is if the turbo bearing oil seals have gone 

You can normally see this if you take of the inlet pipes and look for oil residue , also you can the get access to the turbo impeller , any movement in this means the bearings are gone 

Time to decide if its time to replace the vehicle 

THIS COMMENT IS ONLY MY OPINION 

Freelanders are a lightweight town type vehicle , if its for towing a horse box much better off with a 90 / 110 or Discovery all diesel verity's , tough as old boots 

The Army even throw them out of airplanes and they still work :mrgreen: lots of cheap places for parts as well :wink:


----------



## flanajb (26 May 2012)

I wish I had the confidence to tackle a job like this, but although I am practical I don't enjoy working on cars.


----------



## andycktm (26 May 2012)

Easy really ask the garage to show you how they know!
You cannot tell if the turbos gone without physically feeling the shaft for play,
As for the head gasket pressure test or sniffer test.
Of course the computer will tell you this and that is broken,but the computer isn't paying.


----------



## gardenshed (26 May 2012)

You can usual tell if the turbo has gone, acceleration is noticeably poor, have you noticed this.
Freelander turbo's are a bit suspect, quite a common fault


----------



## flanajb (26 May 2012)

As I drive a car, I can't tell whether it feels ok or not as it has always felt like I am driving an agricultural vehicle!


----------

